# some excellent photos plus portfolio advice



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

have a look at this guy's portraits - go to the Vimeo page and watch full screen :grin: then follow the link to his advice on putting together a portfolio

Digital Still Photography Portfolio on Vimeo


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Many superb images (and some that seem just ordinary to me) and good advice for creating a portfolio. Thanks for the link.

You think Mrs. yustr will mind if I decide to give up my day job...:laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - you wish ... :laugh:


would love to be able to make a living taking photos but these days sooooooo competitive - everybody with a DSLR sets up as pro now :sigh:


----------

